# At A Loss



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

On February 25 I drove a three hour WH block at UFl1 Doral FL. The hours were 4pm to 7pm. I arrived on time and checked in without problem. I became basically the one hour delivery specialist. I was assigned three one hour deliveries over the course of the three hour block. The first delivery was in the 4pm hour. Delivery was on time and I returned to the warehouse. Next delivery was in the 5pm hour. Delivery was on time and I returned to the warehouse. Third delivery was completed at 6:38pm. App advised me I had completed all deliveries and was done for the day. Next day I received an email from support saying that I had not checked in properly at 4pm, and was therefor not available to make deliveries, and that their records indicate that I didn't make any deliveries during the assigned block, and that I would not be paid for the three hour block. I replied that I made three deliveries and even provided addresses of the deliveries. No response from support and the $54.00 was deducted from my pay. In the meantime I received my performance summary which included Feb. 25, which indicated that I showed up for 100% of the assigned blocks and made 100% of the assigned deliveries. I have been doing prime now deliveries for over 1 1/2 years and have never experienced this before. Any ideas?

As a footnote, I received a whopping $4.00 in tips for the three deliveries. You have to ask yourself, why would someone tip me for deliveries I didn't make. The tips were withheld from my pay also.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I worked a Miami Restaurants block today from 5pm - 8pm. Did two deliveries during the shift. For some reason it is completely missing from my earnings section though. Emailed support and waiting for their response.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

there was a huge AWS outage on the East Coast today

that might be it

hope they had back ups


----------



## Trinity636 (May 1, 2016)

I had the same issue with blocks today (here in Florida). I also grabbed another in the afternoon and received the "you have successfully accepted a block," yet it did not show on my calendar or home screen. Called support, but they said it was not listed on my schedule... THEN... about 45 minutes later and AFTER the start of the shift, IT APPEARED.

Had to call back support and note the system error -- was told of many issues due to the AWS outage. Hope my blocks and earnings show soon.

As previously mentioned, I hope they had a back up system for this data.


----------



## Drago619 (Nov 3, 2015)

I had a similar problem last night. Took a 3 hour resturant block that had a higher pay rate. Showed up at destination and swiped ive arrived. Then screen was stuck on the symbol and said im on deliveries till 1030 and the checking in button stayed on the screen.. I sat for a while before trying to contact and could not call so i emailed. Ive sat on a resturant blocks before and not receive a delivery so i wasnt worried to much. After 2 and a half hours i rebooted my phone and logged in and it showed no schedules for me. My earnings dont show anything for the date and ive been back ans forth emailing support and they just answer with how to bs and are telling me i never swiped arrive.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Sounds like Amazon may be trying a new method to increase profits


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I did a 1:30 to 4:30 block yesterday and it's not showing up on my earnings. WTF?


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> I did a 1:30 to 4:30 block yesterday and it's not showing up on my earnings. WTF?


Watch for an email from support saying you did not check in properly and you did not make any deliveries during this block therefore you're not getting paid.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> I did a 1:30 to 4:30 block yesterday and it's not showing up on my earnings. WTF?


Same here. 1-5pm block


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Placebo17 said:


> I did a 1:30 to 4:30 block yesterday and it's not showing up on my earnings. WTF?


Oh man, just checked mine. Did a 12 to 3 yesterday 2/28 and don't see it either. You at DLA4?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Oh man, just checked mine. Did a 12 to 3 yesterday 2/28 and don't see it either. You at DLA4?


Yeah, I guess this is happening all over the place. Hope they fix this issue soon.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

If anyone has success in solving this problem, please post how you did it. I have sent many emails to support all of which have gone unanswered.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

They apparently have no one that can be reached by phone. Email responses only.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

Calm down guys, Amazon has been experiencing issues with their servers since yesterday and they are slowly rolling them back up today. Amazon is a very large company, they are not out to gyp you and not pay you when you work. I don't know why everyone has these conspiracies.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Just finished a 10:30am to 1:30pm block, that one's showing up in earnings just fine. Still no sign of my 2/28 block though.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

sweatypawz said:


> Calm down guys, Amazon has been experiencing issues with their servers since yesterday and they are slowly rolling them back up today. Amazon is a very large company, they are not out to gyp you and not pay you when you work. I don't know why everyone has these conspiracies.


When Amazon calms down about missing packages, I'll calm down about missing payments. I'd settle for a proper email response.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

Lmfao just trying to let you guys know what's going on. Y'all wild as ****.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Did everyone that's missing payment click on one of the pending payments to report the problem? It tells you to report the date, block time, and the problem.

If not, please do so. I think if everyone complains about the problem, they'll probably handle it quicker.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Rumor has it that this problem was caused by some amateur hackers using their rooted phones in an attempt to modify the app so they could more easily pick up blocks. Rooted phones have always been against Amazon policy. In the very near future, Amazon will be using the latest technology to detect rooted phones. Anyone using rooted phones should beware. I've heard the penalty is immediate deactivation with no possibility of reactivation


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

^Lol and this is how these conspiracy theories happen.


----------



## 6Yankee5 (Feb 25, 2017)

Not sure what is happening, but something is amiss. Four of my blocks are not showing up in the earnings screen. Emails from the earnings app are not going anywhere. Emails to support are not being answered.

At the UTX7 warehouse, lots of orders are late!


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

My missing payment just showed up in my earnings report.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Memorex said:


> My missing payment just showed up in my earnings report.


Same here, thank goodness


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Mine showed up also. Hope everyone got theirs.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Glad to hear the robots didn't steal your monies.



sweatypawz said:


> ^Lol and this is how these conspiracy theories happen.


It seemed like a really lame attempt to discourage people from using those evil rooted phones.


----------



## Eros76 (Mar 28, 2016)

Memorex said:


> They apparently have no one that can be reached by phone. Email responses only.


Not true, open the app,click contact support and go from there. You don't have to be on a ride to get through to support. It will call them up.
They may be able to steer you in the right direction... or steer you to a beer. You may need one after dealing with their bullshit.

I need sleep...


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

sweatypawz said:


> ^Lol and this is how these conspiracy theories happen.


I did say rumor didn't I. However, rooted phones are against Amazon policy. Fact not fiction. There have been drivers here in Miami deactivated for using rooted phones. Fact not fiction.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

Flexxx said:


> Glad to hear the robots didn't steal your monies.
> 
> It seemed like a really lame attempt to discourage people from using those evil rooted phones.


Lmao yeah. Some people have no idea what they are talking about. Bypassing root detection really isn't that hard if someone really wanted to.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Is dla3 the authority on flex? Seems like a few from there can run amazon. Not sure why you are fishing for blocks 24 hours a day looking for those blocks if you know so much about everything? Also why do some people go into other people's threads and start shit especially in this subforum? Do some flex drivers have no lives? Never mind don't answer that question...


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

sweatypawz said:


> Bypassing root detection really isn't that hard if someone really wanted to


What a coincidence. That's what the drivers who got deactivated said also.


----------

